# Ross Evolution R Salt



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello All. Looking for anyone fishing this reel... looking to upgrade my 7 weight. Just wanted some real life experience on one. Thanks fellas


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I have 3 and really like them. I haven’t had a chance to fish the 9/10, but 7/8 salt and non-salt have been good to me.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Great reel with smooth constant drag. Really light weight. I like that you can palm the drag knob to adjust when in a fight. If you’re looking for a sealed drag reel this is one of the best. I like it better than my nautilus nvg.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good reels. I have four of the 7/8 size.


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks


Surffshr said:


> I have 3 and really like them. I haven’t had a chance to fish the 9/10, but 7/8 salt and non-salt have been good to me.





AgAngler2370 said:


> Great reel with smooth constant drag. Really light weight. I like that you can palm the drag knob to adjust when in a fight. If you’re looking for a sealed drag reel this is one of the best. I like it better than my nautilus nvg.


How does the weight and feel compare to the NVG? Thanks for the replies


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I have two 7/8, a 9/10 and 11/12. They don't hold as much backing as the Nautilus. If you are doing a 7 weight with the 7/8 you will be fine though.
I like them about equally as my CCF X2s. The spool cap is made of stainless steel and does have rust stains, even when rinsing it after every use, it's just cosmetic but it shouldn't happen.
Overall super nice reel with the exact same drag as the Abel SDS, for about 30 or 40% less.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

LISPrivateer said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> How does the weight and feel compare to the NVG? Thanks for the replies


Weight is probably about the same though I have never weighed. Both are high quality reels and feel substantial in build quality. I like the sound of the Ross better and think the drag system is beefier. As stated befor the ability to palm the drag when a fish is stealing line is something that sold me after using a buddies. Take your rod to the fly shop and make a few casts with the reel on the rod before buying. Most shops have demos for this exact purpose.


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Weight is probably about the same though I have never weighed. Both are high quality reels and feel substantial in build quality. I like the sound of the Ross better and think the drag system is beefier. As stated befor the ability to palm the drag when a fish is stealing line is something that sold me after using a buddies. Take your rod to the fly shop and make a few casts with the reel on the rod before buying. Most shops have demos for this exact purpose.


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

Good advice AgAngler. Gonna be used pretty specifically for striper fishing in creeks up here in CT. Paired with my 7 wt Scott S3S should be a nice fit. But great point, go to the shop to actually fit it and cast...


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I have the 9/10 on my 10wt and love it.


----------

